# Method for joining 2 X 4's together?



## acyate

I am trying to building a floor to ceiling interior partition wall with 2 X 4's and sheetrock. The major obstacle is that that the lengths of the studs and sheets of drywall have to be split in half in order for me to transport them (I live in a multistory building and it is impossible for me to get full length 2 X 4s and sheets of drywall to my unit).

Is there a way to join the ends of two 5' length 2 X 4's pieces togethers when building a wall in a way that is structurally stable? Can I just butt the ends together and then secure them with some sort of metal fastener?


----------



## Scuba_Dave

8' or 10' 2x4's?
I'd never cut the 2x's in 1/2
Really reduces the strength of the wall
Must be a way to get them thru a window


----------



## acyate

Well, its 9' length total (I previously said 10' to keep it simple). The wall is non-load bearing so the only weight it needs to support is the drywalls that are fastened on both sides. I was thinking that there must be some way to create an interlocking joint cut at the ends that can be fastened together. 

Basically, I'm trying to find a way to create a 4' wide X 9' high wall panel from two 4' X 4.5' panels. Each panel will weigh about 80 lbs.

I know it must seem like an odd project, but I'm trying to create a wall that can be broken down and stored in modular pieces. And also, transporting full length lumber is a problem as well.


----------



## Willie T

Use screws and glue to be permanent... bolts and nuts, no glue to take apart.


----------



## Termite

If you want the walls to be modular, why not just build one short wall on top of another short wall? There would be middle "top and bottom" plates at the wall's mid-height, which could be screwed together. It creates a hinge point and would never fly for a bearing wall but for a partition wall you could certainly make it work.

As for joining the 2x4's together end to end (if that is what you decide to do), I'd avoid trying to do it with joinery unless you're a very competent carpenter. Instead, I'd butt the top and bottom halves together and use a 3' or 4' piece of 2x4 against the side of the splice, screwed along its length top and bottom.


----------



## Willie T

Thanks, Termite. My bad.

Sometimes I forget it's DIY. He's right, that joint might be a bit too much to try without a little more experience.


----------



## II Weeks

you could double the 2X4's and stagger the joints


----------



## flyboy2610

A dado blade on a table saw can cut that joint. Set the top of the dado blade to 1/2 the depth of the board. Make the first cut in the 'middle' of the 2x, and then make repeated passes working outward to the end of the board. Repeat on the other 2x.


----------



## Willie T

flyboy2610 said:


> A dado blade on a table saw can cut that joint. Set the top of the dado blade to 1/2 the depth of the board. Make the first cut in the 'middle' of the 2x, and then make repeated passes working outward to the end of the board. Repeat on the other 2x.


No doubt. You could also cut it on a band saw.... or even set up a CNC to do it for you.

But we can be pretty sure acyate has neither. This is a DIY forum, and we have to keep our focus upon reasonable, simple, and doable woodworking that Joe Donknowalot can easily handle.


----------



## Joe Carola

acyate said:


> Well, its 9' length total (I previously said 10' to keep it simple). The wall is non-load bearing so the only weight it needs to support is the drywalls that are fastened on both sides. I was thinking that there must be some way to create an interlocking joint cut at the ends that can be fastened together.
> 
> Basically, I'm trying to find a way to create a 4' wide X 9' high wall panel from two 4' X 4.5' panels. Each panel will weigh about 80 lbs.
> 
> I know it must seem like an odd project, but I'm trying to create a wall that can be broken down and stored in modular pieces. And also, transporting full length lumber is a problem as well.


Since it's a non-load bearing wall, you can cut your 2x4's 4'6" and cut the 10' 2x4's in half at 5' and use the 5' piece to join them together. Use some glue also.


----------



## RippySkippy

I would do something like Joe's suggesting...but rather than use another piece of 2X, I would be inclined to use 1/2" plywood, glued and screwed from each side...I believe either would work. It may be more cost effective to use the 2X's...


----------



## elmizmo

Willie T said:


> Use screws and glue to be permanent... bolts and nuts, no glue to take apart.



In addition to this you will want to add some blocking between each stud at the joint location or scab another 2x over each joint. since it is not structural the only thing you need to prevent is the wall from bowing in or out.


----------



## Arvind

*2X4 won't come thru*

I have a far simpler solution. Open a window, throw down a sturdy 100 foot rope and pull up a 2X4 at a time. I actually did that at a friend's house.

As for gyprock, cut it in as many pieces as you like. I am not the one getting all the joints look like one sheet!


----------



## Thurman

Your stating that the wall is to be nine (9) feet tall +/-. But, how long a 2 x 4 can you handle up to your unit? I'm thinking you could build the wall with a top, middle, and bottom plate. Each plate would still be dictated by the length of board you can bring up to your unit. Each board of each plate would have to abutt where the wall stud(s) would be also. The interesting issue to me is the drywall. It seems you will have many joints to tape, mud, and finish off. Good Luck, David


----------



## Gary in WA

Hopefully it's built, it was* 7-1/2 MONTHS* ago.........
Be safe, Gary


----------

